# Edge PQ Soft ... and Audio not as strong/clear!



## polyTV425 (Aug 25, 2020)

As a fellow Tivo owner since Series 1, I have two observations on my new Edges:

1. Watching a show recorded on the Edge in 1080 is not as crisp/clear as the same show watched through Hulu Live or YouTube TV (trials of both) on my Sony Android TV or Apple TV. The Edge is noticeably softer. I might say this is due to compression over cable, but I am now seeing posts where people make the same claim with Netflix when comparing Tivo's Netflix app to the same app built into a TV or Apple TV. Why is Tivo noticeably softer?

2. Audio on the Tivo versus Hulu Live or YouTube TV is also strikingly different, even though all are Dolby Digital. The apps are louder, crisper, and clearer. The best example I can give is on last night's 60 Mins with Bob Woodward, where Bob's voice was the same on Hulu Live and YouTube TV on the Sony and Apple TV, but quiter and not as booming on the Tivo, even when adjusting/equalizing volume.

In my mind, Tivo still has the best interface (I can't get Hulu to reliably replicate the One Pass function as it misses new airings) but this does not look good for Tivo. Better picture and better audio on newer devices.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

Picture always looks worse on cable vs. streaming services. Some cable companies have worse PQ than others. And the apps for the TiVo boxes aren’t updated as frequently as the same apps on popular streamers like Apple TV and Roku. And lastly even your own TV can play a difference too depending on how you have the the inputs and picture settings (some folks don’t know that settings can vary based on input). So in short could be any or all of these things.


----------



## thompsr2 (Oct 21, 2015)

polyTV425 said:


> As a fellow Tivo owner since Series 1, I have two observations on my new Edges:
> 
> 1. Watching a show recorded on the Edge in 1080 is not as crisp/clear as the same show watched through Hulu Live or YouTube TV (trials of both) on my Sony Android TV or Apple TV. The Edge is noticeably softer. I might say this is due to compression over cable, but I am now seeing posts where people make the same claim with Netflix when comparing Tivo's Netflix app to the same app built into a TV or Apple TV. Why is Tivo noticeably softer?
> 
> ...


The soft picture has been observed going back to Roamios. There is an additional thread dealing with this topic here. There is definitely something going on with the video output from TiVos for the last couple of generations of their products. Nobody has ever been able to offer a reason for the soft picture. But the soft picture is real. The bigger the screen and the higher the resolution of your display, the easier it is to notice. I doubt it'll ever get explained/resolved as every time one of these threads pop up, only a handful of people have ever noticed or actually care.


----------



## Edwin Shenk (Nov 29, 2019)

This is my first post. This is a response to all the bad information about the Edge on this forum. I guess that those not having problems don’t post. I have been using Tivo for more than 10 years. My second Tivo is a Premiere XL and I added an Edge 6 tuner cable last December. At the time I was using a Panasonic plasma TV. I though the picture quality was very good. To my surprise the Edge made the picture much better. The picture was sharper and the color tonality was also better. In March I purchased a Sony OLED TV, A9G 65”. This really gave me the best picture I have ever seen. I swapped back to the Premiere XL to see how that looked. It was better than with the plasma but nothing compared to the Edge. Back to the Edge I viewed streaming and streaming 4K. The Edge up converts HD content to very close to 4K and it is almost impossible to see the difference. I have several ways to view streaming: Tivo, Sony TV from internet, and Nvidia Shield. They all look good but the Tivo looks the best.

The Tivo is connected to the internet by wire as is the TV. The Tivo is connected by a high quality HDMI cable to one TV HDMI connection and the Nvidia to another. It is very important to use a high quality HDMI cable that supports the high frequencies.

I use Verizon FIOS and have UPS supplies on the FIOS input box, Modem/Router, and Tivo. This way I continue recording if there is a power outage.

The Edge has been working flawlessly since December. By the way the sound is also very good.


----------

